# My First cigar Store Indian!



## lumberjackchef (Nov 14, 2010)

Well here it is, My first full sized Indian. He's about 6' tall and holding 4 Cigars in his hands. Here are a couple of pics. I did notice that in the pics his head looks really big in proportion to his body, but in person you don't notice it.









Link to the rest of my indian pics:http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy153/lumberjackchef/Human%20Figures/


----------



## Biker Dude (Nov 15, 2010)

WOW! I wish I had the talent to carve like that, good job.


----------



## jester8118 (Nov 15, 2010)

great job!!! how many hours do you have in to? 
:yourock:


----------



## lumberjackchef (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys! I think with the sanding, I was in it for about 5 hrs or so. I had to get it to the guy cause it was for a birthday present that had to be delivered this weekend. I could've easily put another couple of hours in detail but he just wanted it plain jane. Customer was very pleased as well.


----------



## happycamper. (Nov 15, 2010)

*cigars*



lumberjackchef said:


> Well here it is, My first full sized Indian. He's about 6' tall and holding 4 Cigars in his hands. Here are a couple of pics. I did notice that in the pics his head looks really big in proportion to his body, but in person you don't notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do thay sell cuban cigars


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks great. Human faces are the hardest thing for me to do. You did a great job with it.


----------



## x SMILEY x (Nov 30, 2010)

that is so awesome, you have great talent, i can barely cut my initials in a tree trunk!! lol


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice. Very nice. 



Sure way better than I'll ever do! 



What do you use to stop cracking?


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Congrats. You made that out of a Red Cedar log. Your lucky to find a log with that much red in it. Put some clear poly on that and the heartwood would really stand out.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 2, 2010)

Ax-man said:


> Very nice indeed. Congrats. You made that out of a Red Cedar log. Your lucky to find a log with that much red in it. Put some clear poly on that and the heartwood would really stand out.



Yes indeed, Red Cedar is abundant here in SE Kansas and the farmers hate it! They want it all cut out of their fields. It It is fairly hard to find a good solid large diameter one though. Most of the very large ones that i have come across have come out of a front yard or are town logs. The guy that ended up with this Indian has already put on the poly and it did darken it up, and very nice grain too. I will try to post some pics if I can get a hold of one. 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.


----------

